
Ask HN: Blind User testing – How effective is it? - foobazzy
We&#x27;ve been meaning to launch a new version to our e-commerce website with a revamped UI&#x2F;UX and some new features. The way to test it out in the wild is to setup tracking&#x2F;analytics as necessary. We are also trying to get blind users (users who don&#x27;t know about the app&#x2F;website&#x2F;business) to just browse and go through a cycle of ordering a product (or till they close the browser tab) with us live on screen-share (or in-person) with constant verbal feedback of what they are thinking&#x2F;seeing&#x2F;doing with the page they&#x27;re on.<p>What I was wondering is, how effective do you think is it? Are there case studies that have proven that these methods are helpful? What are your personal views on this type of testing? Should the results make a compelling impact on the UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;features?
======
gus_massa
I tried this once for a small internal site in the university. It was nothing
formal, just grab a T.A. and sit him/her until the forms are filled. I sat a
few meters behind and tried as much as I could not to speak or give
instructions, just look carefully.

It was very helpful, when we deployed the final version it has very few
issues.

